# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > 3rd Ed Nerfed or improved prestige class from 3.0 to 3.5

## Condé

Hello,

I saw a thread from Thurbane a while ago titled 3.0 to 3.5 Changes You Didn't Like.
The read was really interesting but derailed into some little details or minor things. 

It is not going to be the longest thread by any mean but I am curious to see how many classes got changed from 3.0 to 3.5... And what people think of it. 

I love looking at odd or forgotten prestige class and try to build something with them... And if I want some inspiration I just have to look at the Iron Chef competition who is always great fun.

The first I want to talk about is the Animal Lord. For me this PrC got DESTROYED. Completely. I have no idea why they did that to this class. 

*Spoiler: THE ANIMAL LORD, A RANT BY ME*
Show

The concept of the class is rather simple. You chose one (And then two and three) category of animals and create a sort of bond. Then you have access to abilities related to these animals. Pretty simple.

The 3.0 version is pretty easy to enter. You need two skills that do not exist anymore in 3.5 and one more specific to the totem animal you want to be related to. (Like Clim for Apelord or Swim for Marinelord and so on...)
No Bab requirement so rogue, monk, spellcasters(why? I don't know), everyone is welcome. 

D8 hit dice, 2+Int Skills... 3/4 bab... Standalone Spellcasting from a limited list. The class kicks in at level 2 when you get your first "Totem" (A special ability from your animal) then you get Lesser Wildshape. *AS OFTEN AS DESIRED.*  After that you can shape into a Dire Animal then a Legendary... Which is not that bad.
Some summoning, and the ability to polymorph your friends into animals too. 

A cool class. 

*AND NOW THE 3.5 VERSION.
*
Bab +5 required. Fine. If you are not a full bab class, you are screwed. Less skill ranks required, but still need specific ones for the animal you want to be bonded at first.
D10 Hp and 4+int skill points. An upgrade. Nice.
Full bab progression. Cool. Neat. We all know this is going downhill from there, don't we?

Like for 3.0, the class really begins at level 3 where you get... An ability you can activate as a swift action... For 1 minute per class level... ONE TIME PER DAY. (+1 every three levels)
And what for? Natural attacks, Scent or an amazing +10 feet of movement speed for 1 hour per level. Woot. Oh, or a fly speed equal to your land speed. Avaerage maneuvrability. I wonder what people are going to take... 

Some summoning, second and third totem, the possibility to cast Animal Growth on a singuler animal from your selected group as a swift action... ONCE A DAY.

Aaaaand... A +2 to a stat as a capstone. W00t.

No wildshape, no shared polymorph for your friends, no spellcasting, nothing. Just some garbage for a very short time and usable basically once per day... They are not even worth it for the most part. 

Why? Why would you do that to a class that looked interesting to play and was way better as fullfiling the fantasy of a ANIMAL LORD than the reprinted version. I don't understand.


What class do you think got better or worse from 3.0 to 3.5?

And if so, do you still play the old version even after its update?

----------


## Anthrowhale

If I recall correctly, Hathran became much better in the 3.0->3.5 transition, because you no longer need to enter as a dual class caster.

----------


## RandomPeasant

I believe the Archmage lost a bit of its power, as Spell Power was substantially stronger in 3.0.

Spelldancer wasn't nerfed directly, as (AFAIK) it was never reprinted in 3.5, but it lost its crazy combo because of changes to metamagic stacking and the _owl's wisdom_-type spells.

----------


## Particle_Man

Soulknife went from prestige class to base class.  Generally the base class is thought of as weak.

IIRC the duellist got saddled with a your stuff does not work so good anymore in 3.5.

Halfling outrider improved by getting BAB.

I think quite a few psionic prestige classes improved because of the add one level of base class psionic improvement instead of starting all over again switch.

----------


## Venger

Master of many forms, the update to 3.0's shifter prc was severely hamstrung, losing all casting advancement and several types it could wild shape into.

----------

